# McCulloch Chain Saw - No Spark



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Model is MS1636NAVCC and serial #40980104061. I had the saw apart to repair an exhaust bolt boss. It ran fine before. The plug is wet but there is no spark on my tester. The module gap is .010". The on/stop switch and wires are good. I get 3.5 to 4 ohms resistance between the module metal mounting ears and the module connection spade with wires disconnected. Is that a valid test for the module and what should I expect for good or bad?


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

I do not have circuit continuity from either module pick up to the plug wire connection. I assume I should.


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

I am bumping this back up to ask for some input. I connected all the wiring and checked from the plug wire to engine block and I have continuity with 2.05 ohms resistance but no spark. I could accept the module is faulty except for the fact it worked before I disassembled the saw and now does not. Is there something else I should check or consider or accept it is conincidential?

Local repair shops I have called tell me there is no way to check a newer ignition module off the equipment. I emailed Merc-O-Tronic instruments to ask about the tester that turns up on search of this forum and received a reply they have suspended production of that tester.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

The Mec-o-tronic Tester Will Test The Coil So You Will Have To Find A Shop With This Or A Imrie 3000 Ignition Tester Either Will Test For Spark But Will Not TEST The Timing Advance On The New Coils

Have You Disconected The Kill Wire From The Coil To See If This Is Going To Ground?
If You Have Already Tryed This Then It Is New Coil Time

Bill


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Disconnect the kill switch wire from the coil. If it does not fire, replace coil.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If you had the module off the saw you might want to check that it grounded good to the crankcase and the gap is within spec(a new business card). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

you all i have bad news going to be difficult finding a coil for this model series its been obsolete since december 2008 so hoping you dont need the coil 

calvin


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Kill wire made no difference and the ground is good. I had the air gap at .010" and reset to .005" and no change. Yes the module is discontinued and not in stock that I could find. I did find a tested good used one that is on its way. Will let you know if it works.

I am a casual chainsaw user. It is disappointing to buy a chainsaw and find out just a few years later the manufacturer cannot supply basic parts. Can you protect yourself by buying Stihl or Husqvarna?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

JimB6267 said:


> I am a casual chainsaw user. It is disappointing to buy a chainsaw and find out just a few years later the manufacturer cannot supply basic parts. Can you protect yourself by buying Stihl or Husqvarna?


There are no guarantees that any company will be around tomorrow. However it's a much better bet that the bigger better known ones will be. Echo, Husqvarna and Stihl are currently a pretty safe bet. There are many companies operating under the Husqvarna umbrella, such as Poulan.


----------

